# p1ngs photo album



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2015)

I got a new camera the other day, I don't really know anything about photography though. Here are a couple of pics I have taken so far unedited. I hope you like them ;O;

http://s2.filetrip.net/p/66/251443-103_0031.JPG

http://s2.filetrip.net/p/66/250877-103_0036.JPG

http://s4.filetrip.net/p/66/250495-103_0005.JPG

http://s4.filetrip.net/p/66/250875-103_0028.JPG

http://s2.filetrip.net/p/66/251441-103_0034.JPG


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn p1ng.
Those are some pretty pictures!

Photo of the bird is amazingly done.
Focus on the bird n what not.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 16, 2015)

ugh, once my tabs load them all, i will let you know what i think of them. ;P


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2015)

DAYUM those are some fine quality pictures there, looks to be at 16 megapixels I believe. Awesome work


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2015)

You could have done the cliché thing and taken a picture of your cat, even if he is ugly as sin.

Anyway KODAK PIXPRO AZ526 you say, never had a go on one myself but looking at the manual ( http://kodakpixpro.com/docs/manuals/az526-manual-en.pdf ) and some reviews it looks like you have some pretty special. I am sure only having the inbuilt lens (though by most accounts it is a good one) and lack of RAW would probably get smirks from some of the photography crowd but it is certainly no nasty phone camera and comes with an impressive range of options, possibly too many megapixels for the price range but that is nothing too troubling.

It says it has video abilities as well. Would you mind giving those a go? 1080p and the high speed version (though it says high speed/120fps is DVD res only) if you can. My video capability right now could use a boost (or at least something other than fisheye from a little "action cam" gopro knockoff -- fisheye just makes it look like you are in a skateboard or porn video) and that looks like a potentially better option.

Edit. Forgot to say I highly suggest the following videos/channels if you want to learn to get good stuff from that camera (and you can)
https://www.youtube.com/user/JaredPolin
https://www.youtube.com/user/PhlearnLLC



Edit 2. Should also say for any Americans in the audience that that bird with the red patch is what most of us in Europe would know as a robin. Those monsters known as robins in the US are not the same at all -- that one looks a bit larger but they are usually only around 130mm long.


----------



## Yumi (Jan 20, 2015)

Finally I was able to see them all!

Loved the squirrels and bird<3 so cute


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like your pics. The first one is my favorite. 

FAST the knowledge well you draw upon is massive and I will never understand half of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bortz said:


> FAST the knowledge well you draw upon is massive and I will never understand half of it.



It really isn't, it just happens to align very well with what people often do around here. Equally video making has long been something I enjoy and if you can not take a good static shot then you have basically no hope of doing a good moving one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump bump bump. A client offered to basically fund this camera for me if I did a photo/video shoot as part of something else I am doing for them so I picked it up one of these today. Low light leaves a bit to be desired, though nowhere near as bad as I feared for the price/megapixels (cheap cameras tend to cram more pixels on a size of sensor rather than up the sensor size which does trouble low light), equally you can work around that easily enough and it does have a decent enough flash, I am also slightly biased as I have had some really nice low light capability gear to play with over the years. Options wise other than lack of RAW support, no external audio in, the inbuilt lens and an autofocus that feels a bit 2006 (good enough, reasonably fast in good light and more than acceptable in low, and with a few options but nothing like the multitouch touchscreen select stuff I got used to playing with) it has most things I expect out of a far more expensive camera, including a nice continuous shot and the option to crank exposure up to 30 seconds). There are even a few silly consumer grade filters if you wanted them, I have a copy of GIMP and more or less know how to work it though so meh. Image stabilisation sort of works but is nothing to write home about.
Lens is not the most wide angle thing out there but that is comparing it to my little gopro knockoff thing.


Some reviews say the body is a bit flimsy, I am not sure where they are coming from. Sure if you compare it some old tank of a 80's/90's metal body Nikon or something it is not going to hang, feel is somewhat like a decent/business grade laptop to me.

I still have to test video quality properly, however from what I have seen thus far it is something it does rather than an afterthought like many older cameras, though it is "only" 1080p30. I shall edit after I do some tests. Might even upload some demo footage.

Edit. Tested the video.
1080p is quite acceptable, probably be even better if I played around with a few settings. I will test it in proper daylight as low light opted to make it a bit dark and saturated (though that could also have been some option I missed). Rolling shutter there but I have seen so much worse from better cameras, though I might have masked it by my choice of options. I will try to force it later.
High speed. Wonderful toy this is. Being 120fps it does also mean a correspondingly quick shutter and means it does not function very well in low light, such as my kitchen with a single halogen bulb at 20:00 in February. It opts to present it as 30fps footage to things I tested it with (totem, VLC and kdenlive right now) but that should not be a problem to work with.


----------

